# Advice Needed, Xmas Winter Layout and Storage



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

I had an HO layout as a kid, but I haven't had the space, time, or income to indulge in this kind of thing as an adult. 

This changed about 10 years ago when I discovered the HO track with the attached snap-together roadbed, and I now can set up an oval track around the tree and the train will run forever without derailing. 

Anyway, my Christmas/winter layouts under the tree have gotten more elaborate, and I have spent lots of time over the past several years buying scenery, as well as vintage HO engines and rolling stock from the steam-to-diesel era. I am now thinking of constructing some permanent scenery sections which will line up flush against the track. Because the tree is in a corner, it doesn't really make sense to construct an entire layout with room for a tree in the middle. I am looking at pieces that would be no more than 1' deep, and no longer than 4'. Some of these could be smaller and lined up. 

So, I have questions:

Assuming I do this, I will be storing the pieces in a shed. The shed has vents on two ends, but it gets warm in the summer.

1. What is the thinnest wood I should use that will not warp if cut into small sections and stored in a shed?

2. What sorts of dimensions of wood would you recommend that may be small enough to minimize warping?

3. Should I store these sections vertically or horizontally?

4. Since it's a winter scene, there will be snow. I have been using cotton tree skirts for this. I want to keep the pieces clean while stored. Should I use something other than these cotton tree skirts? If I use these, should I attach the cotton permanently and then wrap the pieces for storage, or should I put fresh cotton over the pieces each year?

5. What have I forgot to ask that I should have?

Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can be sure that any storage area inside the shed will stay dry (no rain, puddles, etc.), I'd consider using MDF for shelving, platforms, etc. It's dimensionally stable, cheap, and generally won't warp over time as long as it stays generally dry. (I'm distinguishing between warping and deflection due to load.)

As for thickness, it depends upon load and the unsupported span. I little simple experimentation could be in order. MDF is readily available at 3/4" in 4'x8' sheets, 1/4" in 2'x4' sheets (and larger if you hunt), and 1/2" with some hunting, too.

If water is a concern, I'd suggest an exterior-grade plywood or perhaps some exterior OSB (oriented strand board). 1/2", 5/8", 3/4", etc.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I used 1/2" OSB painted with many coats to protect from humidity...it withstood 6" of water for two daze with nary a bubble...:thumbsup:


----------

